# Felsen Effekt



## poli-dori (26. Juli 2006)

Hi Leute,

Bin im Web auf diese Grafik gestoßen und habe mich in diesen Felsen-Effekt verliebt. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man so was am besten nachbauen könnte.
Ist das eine reine Texturen- und Bevelsache oder steckt mehr dahinter?

Danke


----------



## The_Maegges (26. Juli 2006)

Sieht für mich ziemlich nach einer reinen Textur/Bevelsache aus.


----------



## poli-dori (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habs mal probiert.

Hat auch nicht lange gedauert. 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. Juli 2006)

Schaut gut aus. Jetzt erklär auch noch wie du vorgegangen bist damit andere davon lernen können.

Alex


----------



## poli-dori (27. Juli 2006)

Hi,

cih hab da ne Steintextur geklaut, einen starken und harten Bevel dazugegeben und mit dem Radiergummi per hand details weggelöscht. Durch den Bevel als Ebeneneffekt entsteht der Effekt der Einkerbungen.

War nur ne schnelle rumprobiersache. ;-]


----------

